# Can I not pay my Management co due to non management



## douglastubbs (15 Dec 2006)

Hi All
Do you have to pay maintance to a property management co if they are not doing their job keeping  the building maintained?


----------



## ontour (15 Dec 2006)

management companies generally get a management agent to do the maintenance.  Most contracts do not allow you to sell your property if you are in arrears for management fees.

The management company is the responsibility of all of the property owners.

Have you been to any meetings or raised any of your concerns regarding maintenance or were you just hoping someone else would use their free time to do it?


----------



## monkeyboy (15 Dec 2006)

its a catch 22 . If people start to not pay the fees there is no money in the fund for essential mainteneance. Ultimately the resident suffers for this and it is in the owners interest to ensure your manging fund is kept in the black.

Its better to address the problem with the managing agent rather than withhold payment.


----------



## PM1234 (16 Dec 2006)

If you withhold management fees you may find in your lease that the management company has a clause to proceed with legal action. Withholding your fees simply means other property owners ie your neighbours have to pay more to cover your fees which is simply unfair. I would advise you to consult your residents committee and management company to have the problems ironed out. Withholding fees will also cause a problem when selling your property.


----------



## Guest108 (18 Dec 2006)

I have a similar problem with mine KPM (useless gits) and was thinkin of doing what you are saying, witholding payment.

The management company are tryin everything to divert the problem ie lack of funds etc which is always the same excuse, yet the complex goes south as a result. Funny enough the culprit in question was on Prime time last week bangin on about lightbulbs...any excuse as i said.

I was at my first AGM about a month ago and nothing came of it as most of the resident were paractically shouting at the table. Most residents complained of not being notified of the previous AGM's as they felt their voice was being filtered out by these gangsters so they could carry on doin nothing whilst taking money from residents and not maintaining the area properly. 

I myself have sent email after email of certain issues needing attention. They are never anwsered. Everytime i call, im given a different representative and they never get back. So what am i paying for exactly?
When i first moved in, they witheld all nformation about the residents committee, the caretaker, their responsibilities as a management co. etc.(I bought secondhand so i didnt get an introduction from them).

Im at a loss to my rights and some advice would be advantageous.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Dec 2006)

7up said:


> I have a similar problem with mine KPM (useless gits) and was thinkin of doing what you are saying, witholding payment.


Yet again you need to distinguish between the management company and the management agent. Witholding payment is cutting off your nose to spite your face in many cases. If you have a problem with the mangement agent then exercise your right to influence how your management company operates and how they select or instruct the agent. Just witholding payment to get back at the management *agent *is jeopardising the future of *your* management *company*.


> I was at my first AGM about a month ago and nothing came of it as most of the resident were paractically shouting at the table. Most residents complained of not being notified of the previous AGM's as they felt their voice was being filtered out by these gangsters so they could carry on doin nothing whilst taking money from residents and not maintaining the area properly.


 Sounds like they need a good chairperson for the meeting. Why not go for it youself?


----------



## afitz (18 Dec 2006)

Suggest you look at the National Consumer Agency's website for the advice booklet on management companies.  www.consumerconnect.ie


----------

